# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjale shqipe qe nuk jane ne gjuhen letrare.

## detiad

Per mendimen tim ka shum fjale qe i perdorim ne shpijat tona , por meqenese nuk jan ne gjuh letrare po  shkojne drejt zhdukjes.

Ne qofte se dini ndonje fjal shkrujeni dhe jepja kuptimin e saj, dhe zonen ku flitet (ne qofte se deshiron).

----------


## flory80

Disa fjalë që mu kujtuan për momentin nga krahina e Përmetit

Pjergull = Hardhi - Pëmet
Musëndër = Vendi ku mbaheshin jorganët në shtëpitë tradicionale, tip dollapi e ndërtuar brenda mureve të trasha - Përmet (vendi im i preferuar ku fshihesha kur isha fëmijë)
Gjëkafsh = Send, diçka - Përmet (kjo më kujton gjyshin)
Vatan = Shesh ndërtimi - Përmet  (Në fjali do të ishte: Filani ka blerë një vatan për shtëpi)
Gllanik = Oxhak - Përmet

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Gjdo fjale Shqype ashte letrare o karabushat e zallit te kirit, po c'ka jane kta marrina qi flitni.

----------


## flory80

> Gjdo fjale Shqype ashte letrare o karabushat e zallit te kirit, po c'ka jane kta marrina qi flitni.


O Gjel Kokosh!
Çdo fjal Shqipe është fjalë letrare, por zotëria e ka fjalën për zyrtare. 
Dhe unë solla disa fjalë që po harrohen dhe nuk përdoren më në masë as në të folurën e përditshme, por vetëm nga pleqtë e mbetur. Kur të vdesin ata, do të vdesin dhe këto fjalë që kanë ardhur nga shekujt.
Si ide është fantastike për të ripërtërirë gjuhën e të parëve. Por me sa duket ti nuk di ndonjë fjalë, kështu që hap sytë dhe lexo

----------


## Baptist

Pergezime per temen e cila ne varesi nga pasuria jone mund te grumbulloje nje thesar te cmuar nga leksiku yne i rralle dhe i harruar dita-dites deri ne zhdukjen pa kthim, marre parasysh fondin jashtzakonisht te varfer te konservimeve te shkrimeve te gjuhes shqipe nga shekujt e kaluar do te ishte nje humbje e madhe.

Ajo qe eshte akoma me brengosese eshte dhe dukuria e humbjes se aftesive shprehese edhe te fjlaleve nga leksiku standard i mbijetuar; shprehje kuptimesh te cilat sot praktikisht i mungojne gjuhes sone shqipe pavaresisht faktit se fjalet qe bartin ate kuptim ekzistojne dhe jane ne perdorim te perditshem, por qe perdoren ne menyre te ngathte dhe ne kuptim te reduktuar aq shume sa qe tashme e kane humbur forcen dhe pasurine shprehese prej te ciles buron duke lene bosh nje game te rendesishme kuptimesh qe na nevojiten per komunikim.

Nje nga fjalet tani me vie ndermend eshte shprehja "kall". Per fat shume te keq, kjo shprehje perpos qe ka humbur aftesine univezale te te shprehurit te asaj per cfare eshte menduar, dhe perpos reduktimit te saj kuptimor, ka pesuar cvendosje nga kuptimi origjinal, e cila tani shume pak apo aspak nuk ka lidhje me kuptimin e saj baze.

Ne lidhje me fjalet qe ka kontribuar flory80 do te thoja edhe dy-tri fjale shtese
Pjergull = Hardhi - Pëmet
//Pjergulla perdoret ende ne disa vise dhe kryesisht pershkruan pemen e rrushit te varrur e jo hardhine, bile emri pjergull mund te jete ne fakt aneksi i shtepise nje si strehe e cila shtohet ne terase shpesh prane hyrjes kryesore dhe qe sherben me teper per hije, se sa e vet kurores se rrushit. Pra ka mundesi qe pjergull te kete qene quajtur konstrukcioni (shtrati) ku shtrihet kurora e gigjes se rrushit e cila me kohe u barazua me rrushin ose qe i nenkupton te dyja pernjeheresh.

Musëndër = Vendi ku mbaheshin jorganët në shtëpitë tradicionale, tip dollapi e ndërtuar brenda mureve të trasha - Përmet (vendi im i preferuar ku fshihesha kur isha fëmijë)
//Kete shprehje nuk me ka rene ta degjoj por qe nga foma duhet te jete fjaleformim i gjuhes shqipe.

Gjëkafsh = Send, diçka - Përmet (kjo më kujton gjyshin)
// E kam hasur ne letersi shpesh, nuk mendoj se ka rrezik te zhduket esthe konservim i mrekullueshem e dy shprehjeve te ndryshme me te njejtin kuptim ne nje fjale te vetme, sepse "gje" dhe "kafshe" eshte e njejta gje.  :buzeqeshje: 

Vatan = Shesh ndërtimi - Përmet (Në fjali do të ishte: Filani ka blerë një vatan për shtëpi)
// Kjo fjale eshte e huaja - me saktesisht turke. Vatanit shqip i thuhet Truall ose Trolli.

Gllanik = Oxhak - Përmet
// kjo mund te jete poashtu nje fjhale e mocme shqipe e cila pershkruan -kujtoj une, nje oxhak te ngritur me rrasa guri te ngajshme me ato qe mbulojne catite ne disa qytete te vjetra te Shqiperise por sigurisht dy - tri here me te trasha se ato, prej ku edhe emrin gllanik. Por ky eshte rikonstruktim i imi krejtesisht imagjinar i mbeshtetur thjeshte ne nje emer tjeter qe mund te kete lidhje me te.Nje shprehje e rralle, e shkurte dhe e perdorur me teper ne veri eshte shprehja "ne" e cila vjen nga nje forme e shkurtuar e "nae" prej ku edhe zanorja specifike e "e-se" se shuar por pak me te zgjatur e cila tingllon si, ta zeme, ne fjalen: 'pr*e*mtim' por me dyfishin e gjatesise se saj e cila mundohet ta kopenzoje "a-ne" e leshuar nga shqiptimi.

Nga kjo fjale e shkurter rrjedh edhe emri i Bjeshkeve te Næmuna, e cila na e reprodukon zanoren e dikurshme te rrenjes se saj origjinale, sepse ky emer ne disa raste shqiptohet edhe si Bjeshket e Namuna por qe me shpesh dhe ne menyre me standarde perdoret shqiptimi Bjeshket e Nemuna. 

Ketu njerezit ngaterrohen dhe kujtojne se rrenja e ketij emri eshte Nam (si te degjuara, me fame) ose Nem (si te mallkuara) por asnjera nuk eshte e sakte. Sado qe ajo e para jep sens me te pranueshem perkujtues, sidomos per lufterat e lavdishme qe kane zhvilluar banoret e tyre ne shekulin e kaluar.
Por baza e fjales reziston ne formen *Næ*, e cila ne fakt eshte emri origjinal i gjuhes shqipe i cili pershkruan tipin e "bjeshkeve dinarike". "Bjeshket e Neme" apo ne shumes "Nemuna" jane vetem ato bjeshke pjerrtesia e te cilave nuk arrine pothuaj kurre renie me te madhe se 30-35 shkalle. Pra jane bjeshke dinarike pa mprehtesi majesh, qe te japin pershtypjen se jane te fashituna (shafituna apo shafatuna, geg.) te fjetura apo per ta perdorur shprehejn burimore te saj: "te ndejura" qe eshte e njejta fjale. Sepse me ne jug kjo rrenje terheq me vete nje stop-bashktingllore mes t/d duke dhuruar shqiptimin "nde". 
Kur "sana" e majuar rishtas te kete qendruar nje jave, ajo maja fillestare shkon e tupitet, fashitet, dhe populli thote "qenka ne (næ) sana, i duhet shtuar edhe pak maje", e cila me ne jug sigurisht formulohet me shqiptimin "qenka ndejur sana". (Kuptohet ne rast se edhe atje quhet sanë). Ku gjejme burimin edhte te shprehjes "i/e nderë" ne forme te pak me te shmangur kuptimore...

Pershendetje.

----------


## flory80

> Pjergull = Hardhi - Pëmet
> //Pjergulla perdoret ende ne disa vise dhe kryesisht pershkruan pemen e rrushit te varrur e jo hardhine, bile emri pjergull mund te jete ne fakt aneksi i shtepise nje si strehe e cila shtohet ne terase shpesh prane hyrjes kryesore dhe qe sherben me teper per hije, se sa e vet kurores se rrushit. Pra ka mundesi qe pjergull te kete qene quajtur konstrukcioni (shtrati) ku shtrihet kurora e gigjes se rrushit e cila me kohe u barazua me rrushin ose qe i nenkupton te dyja pernjeheresh.



I lexoj gjithmonë me shumë vëmendje shkrimet e tua në lidhje me Gjuhën Shqipe, dhe jam i mrekulluar nga aftësia juaj në këtë fushë.
Unë do të doja të na tregoje krahinën se ku përdoret fjala "Pjergull" sepse në krahinën e Përmetit dhe më gjerë në Jug të Shqipërisë Pjergull përdoret vetëm për rrushin i cili është i varur në një pemë Lis apo në një pemë Frashëri apo në një pemë çfardo.
Ndërsa për shpjegimin që i bëre ti për Pjergullën që përdoret si aneks apo përdoret për hije shpesh herë në hyrje të shtëpisë, në krahinën e Përmetit përdoret fjala "Shtratore" ose "Shtratorja e Rrushit"
Tani duke folur për Pjergullën mua mu kujtua një fjalë tjetër që ka të bëjë me Pjergullën

Hereke (theksi tek E-ja e dytë)
Përdoret në zonën e Përmetit dhe më gjerë. Shpjegimin e kësaj fjale e kam pak të vështirë por do mundohem me aq sa di.
Hereke është një pemë e thatë e prerë diku tjetër dhe e ngulur pranë Pjergullës, në mënyrë që kjo e fundit të varet në të dhe të krijojë kurorë.
Me fjalë të tjera për ta mbajtur Pjergullën lart, që të mos preki tokën dhe të dëmtoj frutin e Rrushit. 
Kush ka më shumë informacion është i lutur ta plotësoj

----------


## Baptist

> I lexoj gjithmonë me shumë vëmendje shkrimet e tua në lidhje me Gjuhën Shqipe, dhe jam i mrekulluar nga aftësia juaj në këtë fushë.
> Unë do të doja të na tregoje krahinën se ku përdoret fjala "Pjergull" sepse në krahinën e Përmetit dhe më gjerë në Jug të Shqipërisë Pjergull përdoret vetëm për rrushin i cili është i varur në një pemë Lis apo në një pemë Frashëri apo në një pemë çfardo.
> Ndërsa për shpjegimin që i bëre ti për Pjergullën që përdoret si aneks apo përdoret për hije shpesh herë në hyrje të shtëpisë, në krahinën e Përmetit përdoret fjala "Shtratore" ose "Shtratorja e Rrushit"
> Tani duke folur për Pjergullën mua mu kujtua një fjalë tjetër që ka të bëjë me Pjergullën


Kuptimi i emrave te gjerave qe rrijne ne lidhje te pandashme - shpesh mund te bartet ne objektin qe e shoqeron ate, prandaj berea feejtjen se edhe shtratorja diku mund te kete fituar pak nga emri pjergull.
Perfaresisht "pjergull" perdoret ne gjithe kosoven, nuk e di perhapjen e fjales saktesisht por eshte perdorur tek te gjithe ata qe e kane kultivuar tradicionalisht.
Ata qe e kane lene ata tradite mund edhe ta kene harruar. 
Ashtu pra, ai shtrati apo shtratorja zakoninsht eshte ndertuar nga njerezit me qef prane hyrjes se shtepise ose anash terases qellimisht per te bere hije dhe rrushi i llojit qe piqet vone, sa me vone ne vjeshte, qellimisht. 
Pjergullen nuk mund ta hane dhite sikur hardhine.  :buzeqeshje: 
Pjergull mund te jete fjaleformim i hershem me i komplikuar dhe si e tille fonologjikisht i transformuar dhe i stabilizuar ne formen qe u perhap qe moti. Por nje nder shprehjet qe formojne kuptimin e saje duhet te jete rrenja "jerge" - dicka qe varet.



> Hereke (theksi tek E-ja e dytë)
> Përdoret në zonën e Përmetit dhe më gjerë. Shpjegimin e kësaj fjale e kam pak të vështirë por do mundohem me aq sa di.
> Hereke është një pemë e thatë e prerë diku tjetër dhe e ngulur pranë Pjergullës, në mënyrë që kjo e fundit të varet në të dhe të krijojë kurorë.
> Me fjalë të tjera për ta mbajtur Pjergullën lart, që të mos preki tokën dhe të dëmtoj frutin e Rrushit. 
> Kush ka më shumë informacion është i lutur ta plotësoj


Kete edhe mund ta kem degjuar por duke qene mjet pak me i improvizuar, ta kem harruar duke mos i dhene rendesi. Por nuk ka fjale pa rendesi gjuhesisht dhe ky eshte nje kontribut i shtuar sidomos me pershkrimin e plote kuptimor qe ia bere.
Por qe edhe kjo mund ta kete bazen ne rrenjen [ : jer~].

----------


## Jack Watson

*tamël* - qumësht (turp që kan fut qumësht në vend të tamël).

----------


## Baptist

> *tamël* - qumësht (turp që kan fut qumësht në vend të tamël).


*Qumeshtit* te ne i thone *Kumshte*.
Por kumsht/i; kumsht/a (mund te perdoret cilado gjini) ershte nenprodukt i qumshtit, ne fakt *t'amlit*; sepse rrenja e fjales eshte *amel*; Qe rrjedh nga rrenje jashtzakonisht e vjeter: *am/ë*!
(po flas per kohet e bakrit te pare ndoshta dhe neolitike)...

----------


## EDLIN

*DRUDHE*- therrime buke
*
DURRJAS*-shkermoq.grij...

*KOKALLE*-kocka

Keto m'u kujtuan per momentin

----------


## mia@

Keto fjale qe permendni ju nuk jane fjale te gjuhes letrare,por krahinizma qe shumica nuk e kane prejardhjen as nga shqipja dhe jane perdorur nga te paret tane.Atehere nuk ka patur nje standart te gjuhes shqipe.Kjo eshte arsyeja dhe qe po humbasin per mendimin tim.

----------


## EDLIN

> *Qumeshtit* te ne i thone *Kumshte*.


Me kete me kujtove dhe nje tjeter Baptist:

*KLUMUSHT*-Qumesht

----------


## Baptist

> *DRUDHE*- therrime buke
> *
> DURRJAS*-shkermoq.grij...
> 
> *KOKALLE*-kocka
> 
> Keto m'u kujtuan per momentin


Do te beje mire te shenoje se  ku perdoren, a jane paresore apo dytesore, dhe nese po cilat fjale dhene c'menyre perdoren si zevendesim i tyre ne lokalitetin gjegjes, sepse eshte shume me rendesi nese perdoret ta zeme edhe kocke edhe kokalle kur perdoret njera e kur tjetra mtf ne lidhje me cilin lloj te ashtit (sepse ne i themi asht dhe sh., eshtera) 




> Keto fjale qe permendni ju nuk jane fjale te gjuhes letrare,por krahinizma qe shumica nuk e kane prejardhjen as nga shqipja dhe jane perdorur nga te paret tane.Atehere nuk ka patur nje standart te gjuhes shqipe.Kjo eshte arsyeja dhe qe po humbasin per mendimin tim.


Cka je tuj fole bre...
(???)



> Me kete me kujtove dhe nje tjeter Baptist:
> 
> *KLUMUSHT*-Qumesht


Klumsht eshte e njejta fjale me kumsht-in dhe qumeshtin, por varianti me "KL" eshte perdorur me teper nga njerezit qe ishinm literar, (dinin shkrim dhe lexim). -Per shkak te alfabetit latin, e shkruanin me "CL" per ta shmangur (inhibuar) kalimin e fonit prej K ne Ç, gje qe nuk ndihmoi shume sepse ne jug kaloi me lehtesi ne Q per shkak te alfabetit tjeter...

Sot Kumsht i thuhet te ndarjes nga qumeshti i zene djath, qe zinet me pak kos pastaj. I cili permban sasi te jashtzakonshme te acidit laktik, - pergjegjes per cendrueshmerine e gjate fizike te organizmit te njeriut,  perdoret rregullisht nga gara maratonike nga sportistet ne staza te gjata deri 11-12 ore vrapim.

----------


## EDLIN

..................................

----------


## EDLIN

> Do te beje mire te shenoje se  ku perdoren, a jane paresore apo dytesore, dhe nese po cilat fjale dhene c'menyre perdoren si zevendesim i tyre ne lokalitetin gjegjes, sepse eshte shume me rendesi nese perdoret ta zeme edhe kocke edhe kokalle kur perdoret njera e kur tjetra mtf ne lidhje me cilin lloj te ashtit (sepse ne i themi asht dhe sh., eshtera)


Keto perdoren ne dialektin çam,nuk jam i sigurt por besoj se eshte nr. shumes,
megjithese perdoren te dyja format si kocke dhe kokalle,s'di te te them me shume.

[QUOTE=Klumsht eshte e njejta fjale me kumsht-in dhe qumeshtin, por varianti me "KL" eshte perdorur me teper nga njerezit qe ishinm literar, (dinin shkrim dhe lexim). -Per shkak te alfabetit latin, e shkruanin me "CL" per ta shmangur (inhibuar) kalimin e fonit prej K ne Ç, gje qe nuk ndihmoi shume sepse ne jug kaloi me lehtesi ne Q per shkak te alfabetit tjeter...[/QUOTE]

Mbase eshte keshtu si thua ti por ki parasysh qe keto forma jane shume te perdorshme ne kete zone si: KL,GL... psh GLUHE-gjuhe, GLURI-gjuri, KLAJ-qaj,
personi nga i kam degjuar nuk ishte i shkolluar.

----------


## flory80

Duke ndjekur postimet e mësipërme mu kujtu një fjalë tjetër:

*Hirrë* - Përdoret për lëngun e përfituar pas kullimit të djathit, ose pas kullimit të gjizës dhe salcës së kosit. Gjithashtu përdoret dhe për bulmetet në përgjithësi si qumësht, kos, dhallë.
Përdoret në krahinën e Përmetit dhe më gjerë në Jug!

----------


## Baptist

> Keto perdoren ne dialektin çam,nuk jam i sigurt por besoj se eshte nr. shumes,
> megjithese perdoren te dyja format si kocke dhe kokalle,s'di te te them me shume.


mendova se mos i kishe te njohura nga dialekti yt. 




> Mbase eshte keshtu si thua ti por ki parasysh qe keto forma jane shume te perdorshme ne kete zone si: KL,GL... psh GLUHE-gjuhe, GLURI-gjuri, KLAJ-qaj,
> personi nga i kam degjuar nuk ishte i shkolluar.


Po po jane te perdorura dhe mjaft te gjalla ende neper malesite e veriut te skajshem arberor sidomos ne anen perendimore.

Ne gjuhe nuk ka 'ligje' me zbatueshmeri universale, nje numer i madh fjalesh me diftongjet KL dhe GL jane natyrale mbase pjesa dermuese por ekziston dhe nje numer i konsiderueshem i tyre ku ata jane te perfituar ndryshe njera mund te jete me parashtese funksionale si rasti me fjalen Klaj per kjaj dhe qaj dhe tjera per shkakun qe permenda siper. Te marrim shembullin me te ri, GLuri pas kalimit te zbutjes se L ne J me futjen e alfabetit atkual me automatizem u shnderrua ne "gjuri" sepse njerezit thjeshte i besojne shkrimit me shume dhe kur shohin shkronjen "gj" ashtu do ta lexojne dhe do ta "permiresojne" veten (gabimisht) edhe ne te folur, madje do te bejne presion tek te tjeret se nuk thuhet giuri por gjuri. Te njejten gje po e bejne analfabetet e gazetarise televizive ne mas-media, me fjalen e huazuar e cila kishte vite te tera qe ishte standardizuar ne menyre te drejte shqipe, por analfabetet qe hyne si gazetar ne media, nuk e kishin pare as lexuar kurre me pare se si perdoret ne gjuhen shqipe, prandaj p.sh.: prej fjales "destinime" qe eshte menyra e drejte,  e shnderruan ate ne "destinacione" dhe pereseritja e shpeshte e saj ne media (se ata dijne me mire) mbrapeshtoi edhe gjuhen e atyre te cilet deri dje e perdornin ne menyre te drejte, e njejta shemti ngjau edhe me shprehjen "informate" qe e shemtuan si "informacion", e te mos permendim tjera...

----------


## EDLIN

Baptist, dialekti eshte i imi megjithese nuk e perdor shpesh.
Te falenderoj per pergjigjet dhe per kohen.
Me pelqen puna qe beni bashke me diskutantet e tjere ne temat e gjuhes.
Ju uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## flory80

*MISTIÇ* - Pjesa e mbetur nga kalliri i misrit pasi është zhveshur nga kokrrat - Përmet

----------


## Jack Watson

domate - *molla tarta* (Shkodër)

----------

